# New groundsman?? Whats needed??



## HusqyStihl (Apr 28, 2015)

Recently sent an email to a local Arborist company. Told them of my ventures servicing and building saws yadayada. Been cutting/bucking/splitting for years. Basically got quite the unexpected response. 

"Would like to start you out right away with service and repair on 4 of our saws, we will be in touch later this week. Are you willing to climb?"

Questions is, and ive told them this. I have all basic PPE, an assortment of saws, F250 Service truck, license back in October (NYS 1 year seizure free), and they still seem to want to take me on. What else would i be required to have equipment wise? Never thought they'd want someone learning the ropes that quickly. Figured i'd be a good groundie for years before asked to climb amobg other things since i can diagnose and repair a saw rather quickly even if ive never run it or even seen it before (and believe me, alot of my education didn't cone from a classroom. Thanks to all at AS!!!) is times tough and all around guys are hard to find with them so willing to put me up in a tree??

Another question, im pretty strong but also 6'4" and coming in the ring around 230lbs. Doubt i would make a suitable climber. Or am i wrong? I sure am willing tho!!


----------



## Jed1124 (Apr 28, 2015)

You don't need any equipment. If they are a decent company they will have everything you need. All you need is a good work ethic and a functional brain. Work hard. Work smart. They will love ya. And always look up. Bad things happen to guys that don't look up. Good luck!


----------



## HusqyStihl (Apr 28, 2015)

Ive worked the railroad in the past. I know all about safety but i thinks the odds are stacked in this industry. I got a 6 yr old boy to think about but i love me some chainsaws and i love using them even more. I was just surprised at the quick response and job offer without knowing much about me. Is there a very high turn-over rate or maybe this company just lost a couple knuckle heads recently and i am in the right place at the right time..?


----------



## fishercat (Apr 29, 2015)

I got a bad feeling about the his one....


----------



## cupar (Apr 29, 2015)

I had gone to a company that was very sink or swim. I was Michael Phelps in a kiddy pool but they didn't know that. It is hard to watch so many faces come and go though. There was no curve lol.


----------



## HusqyStihl (Apr 29, 2015)

I dont mess around when it comes to work, i put my all into my jobs to the point i have a hard time holding relationships. Mainly cause a perfect job for me is hard labor between 10-12 hours a day, and it has to be 7 days a week. I rarely vacation if at all. Just me, something i have to do and i dont quit. Bad in a way, but i love makin that money, i think its something about staying fit AND getting paid to do it. Im very interested in learning several new trades and not sure which way im gonna go yet but this may be an option im considering.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 29, 2015)

HusqyStihl said:


> I dont mess around when it comes to work, i put my all into my jobs to the point i have a hard time holding relationships. Mainly cause a perfect job for me is hard labor between 10-12 hours a day, and it has to be 7 days a week. I rarely vacation if at all. Just me, something i have to do and i dont quit. Bad in a way, but i love makin that money, i think its something about staying fit AND getting paid to do it. Im very interested in learning several new trades and not sure which way im gonna go yet but this may be an option im considering.



Well shoot... when can you start?! My mind still works that way, but my body can't. Even still it's da rn tough to find someone with that kind of work ethic.


----------



## HusqyStihl (Apr 30, 2015)

If i didnt have a son in NY i'd start tomorrow for ya, do i get my own company gas card to run a F250 5.4 to and from work. My first day will end with me showing up if youre that far away lol


----------



## HusqyStihl (Apr 30, 2015)

fishercat said:


> I got a bad feeling about the his one....



Think they'd have some bad intentions? Or get my ass killed just jumping into it like that?


----------



## fishercat (May 1, 2015)

both. I think they have a high turnover for some reason and i think they are willing to risk your safety for their benefit.


----------



## HusqyStihl (May 2, 2015)

They won't be risking my safety in the least, if i feel something is unsafe or im uncomfortable with something the demand i do, i'll refuse and if they don't like it, i'll walk. i'm all about safety. im gonna give em a call today and get more info


----------



## fishercat (May 2, 2015)

If you aren't an experienced climber,trust me, you will NOTlearn it over night.


----------



## juttree (May 3, 2015)

HusqyStihl said:


> They won't be risking my safety in the least, if i feel something is unsafe or im uncomfortable with something the demand i do, i'll refuse and if they don't like it, i'll walk. i'm all about safety. im gonna give em a call today and get more info


There is way too many factors with climbing and working in trees to just know by looking if it's safe or not if you have no experience. Do you know what to look for in a gear inspection? Just knowing what trees can handle what actions is a HUGE factor in safety, and that is something you can't see, it's learned. I'm not saying you can't do it but there is so much more to it than climbing up and making a cut. Just making cuts has lots of things to factor in for your safety also, and I'm not just talking about the chainsaw cutting you, I'm talking about wood reaction. 
In my opinion, I'd go be a ground man for a while, see if you even like the work.


----------

